

How to Improve Typography In Your Designs - mattmcknight
http://www.aisleone.net/2009/design/8-ways-to-improve-your-typography/

======
scott_s
Manually adjusting the ragged edge of text on the web seems like silly advice
to me. In print, sure, it makes sense because you have absolute control over
everything. But with variable screen sizes, fonts and display devices used for
viewing web content, I don't see the point in manually tuning text spacing
when the chances are good others will see different spacing.

~~~
huhtenberg
A lot of (product) websites routinely use fixed size div containers for the
markup. So if you know your audience, it _is_ really quite simple to manually
justify the text for the target browser/OS combinations. This clearly doesn't
apply to expansive blog posts, news sites, forums and such, but the
improvement of the visual appearance of the smaller blocks of text is very
much worth the effort.

~~~
scott_s
You can specify the exact size of the div, but you won't know for certain the
font being used. Yes, if you know your audience well you can get it right for
a lot of them, but I think that misses one of the strengths of the web.
Instead of spending your time optimizing for a particular configuration,
optimize for a design and layout that looks good in many configurations.

------
ssharp
this was posted last week when it was in smashing.

~~~
buugs
I was looking for the link but you already posted this comment :)

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/04/03/8-simple-ways-
to-...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/04/03/8-simple-ways-to-improve-
typography-in-your-designs/)

